# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  يوم الاربعين

## العنود

*بأبي النساء الثاكلات*
*غداة عدن لبقعتك*
*عادت لتطفى من دموع*
*العين لاهب غلتك*
*وكانني بحليفة الارزاء*
*تطوف ببنيتك*
*تدعوك من قلب اضربه*
*الجوى من  فجعتك*
*احبيب مالك لا تجيب*
*ندا اسير محبتك*
*احسين هل لك رجعه*
*فيها تباشر شيعتك*
*احسين هل لك رجعة*
*فالقلب ذاب بفرقتك*
*احسين هل لك رجعة*
*فيها مسرة صبيتك*
*احسين هل لك رجعة*
*فيها صيانة نسوتك*
*هيهات ترجع فراقوا*
*بين الكريم وجئتك*

*(م)&(ن)&(ق)&(و)&(ل)&*
*من كتاب* 
*(&*%$#@ يوم الاربعين @#$%&*)*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*العنود*

----------


## العنود

*وهذه تكمله الى يوم الاربعين*
*قال اهل السير فاقاموا العزاء في كربلاء ثلاثة ايام*
*بلياليها ثم ان علي بن الحسين امر بشد رحاله فصاحت سكينه*
*بالنساء لتوديع قبر ابيها الحسين فدرن حوله فحضنت القبر*
*الشريف وبكت بكاء شديدا وحنت وقالت :*
*الا يا كربلاء نودعك جسما*
*بلا كفن ولا غسل دفينا*
*الا يا كربلاء نودعك روحا*
*لاحمد والوصي مع الامينا*
*م@$ن@$ق@$و@$ل@$*
*من يوم الاربعين*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*العنود*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*سلمت يداك غاليتي العنود*
*عظم الله اجوركم*

----------


## عبير الورد

يعطيك العافيه وعظم اجوركم

موضوع رائع
مشكوره وماتقصرين غلاتي

----------


## العنود

*يسلمووووووووو جميعااا*
*ع المرور الاروع كثره*
*في صفحتي المتواضعه*
*عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*العنود*

----------


## همسات وله

احسنتي اختي 
والله يعطيك العاااااااااااافيه 
تحياااااااااااااااتي

----------

